

Let Us Confirm - Automated Appointment Verification Service - Diogenes
http://www.letusconfirm.com/index.php

======
smoody
Great idea, but it looks a lot like a parked domain page and, in my humble
opinion, the stock photo has to go. Not meant to sound negative, the service
is a good idea, but hire a designer! :-)

------
techman97
Yeah, site is mine...I don't claim to be a designer. HA! Very good point on
the design, designer is one of the very next things on my list.

------
techman97
There ya go, first step ahead to a new site look and feel. Look a little
better?

------
Diogenes
Built by a friend of mine on Asterisk.

